# Metal Building



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Getting ready to build a metal building. I will be getting a contractor for the slab.
I have 2 options. The first is a 3ft deep perimeter beam. The other is 8 ft deep piers under each main leg of the structure.
My soil is 3ft of clay another 3ft of sand and then clay on down from there.
Both will be about the same cost.
Just not sure wich will be least likely to move?


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I think that over time it'll move (just about everything does) hopefully not much ... I'd be considering which one would allow for the least amount of movement over time ... also depending on usage, any heavy equipment going in there? ... jmo

.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

The Building provider should include specs for column footings. I would not go any thinner than 5'' on the slab thickness. We have high PI clay and used this on our 50x50 barn: #3 rebar 16'' OC Grids, contractor saw two (metal) joints, do not do a rough finish (its hard to clean), piers under each main leg of structure.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

drill piers under each column, 24"x12" grade beams around perimeter and across slab (maybe a little small across the slab) between opposing columns. #3 rebar 16" on center on flat slab. 2 #5 on bottom and top of grade beams


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I am planning to have a metal building also on our new tract of land. Maybe have it going at end of Summer.


----------

